# He fainted…



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh you put a halter on me for the first time? Let me flop like a fish and then faint. Ahh goat drama.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

🤣 poor guy lol. Make sure his airway wasn't closed off.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh yeah don’t worry. He was fine. Just didn’t like the halter on his face.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Goat drama at its finest lol. Too funny 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh that is hilarius. Practice makes perfect... i mean the fainting....


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

He even looks like he’s smiling!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

He won! ( in his mind)  😁


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

It's KILLING ME! 😝😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If I play dead...human will go away! Heh heh 🐐 🤞🤞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A very good actor you have there.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh this is so funny. At least he didnt take of running...


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

I think I'll just die then...🤣


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

lada823 said:


> I think I'll just die then...🤣





MellonFriend said:


> It's KILLING ME!


Lol yeah he looked like he was playing possum! Sad thing is that he is going to have to be halter broke since he will be my little presentation goat. His mother is part Myotonic and I’ve seen her “lock up” a few times. But this was different! He just collapsed LOL!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Drama queen.... or is it king?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Drama queen.... or is it king?


I guess it would be more like prince. Future king. He is a wether so I’m not sure if that makes him king or prince!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like a hard fainter. They do that. Just watch for his breathing and talk to him. As he gets older & more comfortable with "fainting" he will just look " locked up" as you put it. But being young, its sometimes frightens them to faint. They just need a little lovin, and they will get better at it..
Until then...enjoy the show! 🤪🤣🙄


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Sounds like a hard fainter. They do that. Just watch for his breathing and talk to him. As he gets older & more comfortable with "fainting" he will just look " locked up" as you put it. But being young, its sometimes frightens them to faint. They just need a little lovin, and they will get better at it..
> Until then...enjoy the show! 🤪🤣


Yeah I’m not sure what his mother is exactly but one time I took her to the AG barn for a presentation I was doing on dairy goats and when all the kids came over to pet her, she got scared her limbs froze and she leaned on me and almost fell over. I had to make everyone be quiet for a few minutes until she calmed down, then explain to the kids that she was part Myotonic. She is ok with them now though and she loves kids. I was hoping her babies didn’t inherit that since they are half Boer. Thorin did I guess, but I haven’t seen Sam do it yet.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Blame the mother... its all her fault. He just didnt let on that he has been practicing it for some time now and that he will be king...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hes a Drama Queen! Lol🤪🥰


----------

